# LibreOffice-6.4  calc scrambles embedded images - cannot print to printer - cannot export to pdf



## byrnejb (Jul 13, 2020)

I ran pkg upgrade on Friday part of which installed LibreOffice 6.4.4.  This version does not display an embedded graphic on a  spreadsheet that is commonly used in our office.  Worse, it does not print.  Something gets sent to the printer because it flashes busy and the printer mechanism runs, but nothing is ever produced.

Now, I discover that my previous workaround, to export to pdf, is also broken.  But, the graphic that is garbled in calc displays perfectly.  Unfortunately that and the highlights are the only things that print.  No text shows in the pdf at all.

I went back to 6.4.4 because I could not figure out the dependencies needed to get 6.3.4 to work again.  I have however learned my lesson. Once I get Libreoffice working again then I am locking it.  I do not know what sort of testing is done or what it is about my desktop that is so different from where this is tested but this is the second time within a year that I have been left unable to print from LO following a quarterly upgrade.

pkg really needs a rollback feature.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2020)

Might be the same problem as reported here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...pty-blank-pdfs-suspect-locale-problems.76161/


----------



## byrnejb (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you.  It is the same problem.  Or, at least it is solved by the same remedy:
	
	



```
$ env SAL_VCL_QT5_USE_CAIRO=yes libreoffice
```

However, when run like this the initial LO window looks like a dazzle scheme camouflage job.  It has to be resized to obtain a correct display.


----------

